# The new Walgreens pink dye tests & fading VF positive?



## StillHope

So I took a test yesterday and got the faintest line ever. I thought it might have been an evaporation line because it was after 10 minutes when I looked at it, so I tried again this morning. This time, I made sure to look within the time frame. Sure enough, a very faint but just barely visible line showed in less than 2 minutes. I am posting pictures but I don't think it will do much good because you can't really see the line in the pictures, and also I think the line is less visible than it was this morning. But maybe even if you can't see the line, you can look at the pictures and tell me what you know about the new Walgreens tests (the "compare to EPT" kind). Are they known for false positives?


----------



## StillHope

A much better picture of the test here. There is definitely a faint line.


----------



## MyIris

Definitely looks like an early bfp!!!!


----------



## justonemore31

Idk the brand but there's two lines


----------



## Suggerhoney

That's a BFP


----------



## StillHope

It is gone now; I started my period a couple days after that test.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no I'm so sorry. That line looked so convincing <3


----------

